# aus tree worker trapped in a tree in cemetary



## imagineero (Apr 8, 2012)

You'd have a hard time living this one down. 

A young climber in aus reportedly gets a branch tangled in his ropes and is left dangling for a couple hours unable to get up or down. It's unclear why he didn't cut the rope, or get help from his co workers before the fire brigade, ambulance and helicopter with video camera arrived. Someone's going to be getting an email from OHS. 

Looks like he may have taken out the head and got it tangled up in his own line. Will dig around a bit and see if any more details come to light. It was only just up the road from where I live.

Tree lopper dangles for two hours after mishap


----------



## tree md (Apr 8, 2012)

Hanging upside down for any extended length of time is a serious and potentially deadly situation. Glad he is OK.


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 8, 2012)

Ops given the current national approach of Safe work Australia OH & S industry regulation The Safe Access in Tree Trimming and Arboriculture this mishap will be under the micro scope. 

must ponder but can not tell by the vid 
Where was ground crew and rescue attempts 
Why accessing a tree by climbing when access by EWP travel tower seemed practical 

Anyhoo the bloke will give his correct account and from that we can all learn.

http://safeworkaustralia.gov.au/Leg...Access-in-Tree-Trimming-and-Arboriculture.pdf

The Agency proposes the development of two guides to deal with different parts of the
process:
 Safe methods of accessing trees (apart from crane access method) – this guide would
cover the selection and use of access methods other than the crane access method, for
example climbing trees, industrial rope access systems and temporary work platforms.
 Safe tree trimming and removal – this guide would cover the safety aspects of carrying
out tree trimming and removal work including:
 carrying out risk assessments
 tasks, site, environmental conditions
 safe use of plant and equipment
 training and competencies of workers
 communication, consultation and coordination
 rescue and emergency procedures
 first aid
 selection and use of personal protective equipment, and
 common hazards such as noise, electricity, manual handling, fatigue, UV
radiation, traffic etc.


----------



## ausneil 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I emailed one of my treelopping mates after that accident went to air on the evening news and he replied no its not one of his boys but i won't repeat what he said.
This mate of mine said his boys are fully trained professionals who undergo regular training and updates to their safe work practices and his company is one of the larger tree lopping companies in western sydney.

I feel sorry for the guy who got hurt and hope he gets well soon, it is a tough way to make a liveing.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 9, 2012)

That was a pretty pointless post.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 10, 2012)

Tree lopper dangles under cut branch caught up - YouTube!


----------

